# Anyone have the new M-edge GO! cover?



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting the M-edge GO! jacket for my K2, but would love to hear feedback. It is the same price as the Amazon cover, and has the magic hinge. I hear the leather is softer than Amazon's and another big draw for me is more nice color choices. The GO! is sleek and lightweight but has no strap, no pockets, and no spot for the M-Edge Illuminator.

Have any of you ordered this one yet? Amazon link below:


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

I thought it would be the perfect cover for my needs & ordered one when they first came out. But I returned it because it didn't live up to my expectations. I decided I am happier overall with the Amazon cover. I found the Go! unnecessarily bulky in the spine & it just felt a bit sloppy (in either design or manufacture, I'm not sure.) I expected the leather to be really nice but was disappointed with that too--it is only o.k. in my opinion, not any better than the Amazon cover leather, which is similarly not all that great. The Go! is a little heavier than stated in the specs. I also realized that I would probably stain or smudge the Go!'s pale grey interior quite easily -- so I am also happier with my charcoal grey Amazon cover interior. (I am a little messy sometimes   )


----------



## kraemru (Mar 12, 2009)

I have the To Go and really like it.  I had the Amazon cover, but it smelled terrible.  I also tried the M-Edge Prodigy, but it had a lot of extra room and I find that the To Go Cover is more comfortable to hold.  I use a piece of elastic to keep it closed when I put it in my purse.  Mine is red leather and it is very nice


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought the GO cover when it came out.  I have the fuchsia one I love the color and it is very soft, the hinge system is nice and it is easy to take the kindle in and out of.  But . . . my noreve cover arrived just a couple weeks later and the M-edge GO has been placed in the drawer!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

In the thread: "Kindle Boards Community Center / Kindle Accessories / Re: New, thinner M-edge now available" there was considerable discussion of this issue.  There were some nice pictures that showed a problem with SOME Go covers.  I responded in that thread on: April 15, 2009, 10:41:36 AM  

I will post a pic when I can, but for now let me say that my new cover has almost the same excess in the middle that yours shows (not quite though) and is perfectly even at the edge.  Quite a diff.
Still lays over almost flat (good enough for new) and the hinge is perfect.  The only other prob. is that the K2 lays in the cover slightly crooked.  I does not in the Amazon cover (amazing how good the original cover is).  But I like the Mocha color and the stiffer feel. I wanted it to look a litttle more like a good book and without the advertising because it is with me all the time and I spend a lot of time at work.
Oh yeah, mine did not seem to have any odor when I got it.  Just a slight leather smell.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the exact one.  I love red and the hinges.  That's why I have an Oberon large journal with the Amazon inside inserted in the journal (I took the Amazon cover apart).  Eventhough this combo is not too thick, it's too long (did not fit inside my Belkin quilted bag).  When the M-Edge Go came out in red, I jumped on it.  At first I did not like the marbled red (it's shinny and looks ragedy at the spine from folding back).  It actually looks better with age.  I even like the 2 corners, they are really well thought of in design and are not intrusive; so can also leave them off with no problem.  As for bulky, it's not, in fact I don't think its any thicker then the Amazon cover.  It's now my favorite cover and the only cover that I've been using since the day I got it.  The best part, it fits inside my Belkin quilted bag, so I'm able to put both in my train bag for daily work commute!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I just got the red one, and other than it stinks like crazy, I like it. It doesn't seem much different than my Amazon cover, other than that smell...


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the pebbled purple and love it - I like the way it has the little ledge to hold in my hand.  Feels better to me than the Amazon.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I've never had the amazon one, but I do have the pebbled fushia GO! cover and I love it. The leather is really soft, and the inside I find is super super soft when you have it folded over and you're reading. It's nice. It does have a very overpowering leather smell right out of the package but I've had mine a week now and it's mostly gone. I also cleaned it last night with some of Wilson's leather lotion though, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

geoffthomas, thanks for pointing me to the earlier thread.  I did a search before posting but I was searching for the "GO!" name so that thread didn't come up.

Thanks to everyone for sharing your opinions!  I think I'm going to order this.  I'll post a review when I try it out.


----------



## veeboo (Apr 9, 2009)

I also have a red marbled Go cover and I love it!!

Someone on the Amazon Kindle 2 forum asked me to take pictures and I wanted to share them with anyone who might me interested here.

http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/8005428_AYwWT#520542243_XrW74


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the look of it. Looks like solid construction, and it's very simple. I'll have to pick one up at some point.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

I have it in the pebbled purple, it's nice and slim and folds back real nice.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Great pics, veeboo.  I really like your b&w fleur, too.  Nice combination.


----------



## veeboo (Apr 9, 2009)

Awww shucks- thanks.

I really like the B&W Fleur decal too- I was a little hesitant at first but it really has helped me with contrast issues and now I don't think I could read my kindle without "clothes" on again!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

had the amazon .. HATED it..  my amazon was flimsy and the kindle was crooked and did not go in the hinges right..

I ordered the marbled  red leather GO .. was not happy with it simply because it felt very flimsy at the spine.. however my red Medge K1 cover had the same issue..

I am having it replaced for the Fuschia Pebble GO. it seems that their pebble products have more strength and thickness.... I have that one in the exec case and really like the color as well as the platform..so I am hoping the go will work for when I want something pink.. Otherwise mine is staying in Oberon!


----------

